# Dishwasher steam leaking out and insulation on top



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

No idea about the insulation. Steam coming from the vent in a dishwasher is completely normal. In some dishwashers it's open all the time and others just open during the dry cycle


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

insulation totally unnecessary, its only function is to reduce noise. 
Where exactly is the steam coming from? From the door somewheres or from the vent?


----------



## fuzzbutter (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! The steam is coming out of the sides of the door as well as the vent.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I've noticed that my LG dishwasher sometimes makes a 3" puddle right under the door in the center. This is where it vents also. I thought it was just condensation, but it doesn't do it in the winter when the house is cooler, though it does kind of fog up the tile. I don't think yours should be having steam coming out through the gasket. If that's the case it should probably be replaced. Just make sure it is done correctly or you'll have bigger problems to deal with.


----------

